# The edge



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

How deep does it drop off at the edge like what does it range from?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

137 read this an not one of you know?!?!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

First drops are around 180 to 220. At least the ones I fish are. Then it progressively gets deeper.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

donnie , starts dropping off at around 150 (that can vary on location) , depends where you are as to how deep? Google up Hiltons fishing charts it will prolly show it, you might can google the EDGE, it may show?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

alright thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Due South it drops from 29 fathoms to 62 fathoms fast. Southeast of Pensacola Pass due south of Navarre it drops from 27 to 52 fathoms, fast. You do know what a fathom is......don't you?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Due South it drops from 29 fathoms to 62 fathoms fast. Southeast of Pensacola Pass due south of Navarre it drops from 27 to 52 fathoms, fast. You do know what a fathom is......don't you?


I sure dont! Could you explain?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fathom=6 feet


----------

